# Counselling



## FeelingComplicated (Jun 25, 2015)

I wondered if anyone had used counselling for failed treatment? I thought clinics had to offer it but I just asked mine and as we had private treatment counselling is £100 just for a telephone session! I'm really shocked at this

When I went to my Dr a while back they only offered group CBT but I don't want to talk about fertility issues in a group or with someone with no experience of infertility

I wondered if any of you guys have accessed it free and how? 

The HFEA make it sounds like it should be available on the NHS or clinics should be providing it as part of the package 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry that your cycle failed.  I know that you have to have counselling when donor egg or sperm are used, but I am not aware of it being compulsory for anything else.

I think you will have to push for it through your gp, if you don’t want to pay privately, but you may have to say that you are depressed due to your infertility problems.

X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know about failed IVF. My clinic offers it free, and they call patients who have had failed IVF to offer them counselling meeting to find out more about reasons why their threatment was not successful.


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi
I had a self funded cycle at an NHS hospital that ended in mc. I had a free counselling session and I found it very useful. I assumed it had to be offered to be honest. I wonder if you could see the counsellor at your nearest early pregnancy / assisted conception unit through your gp


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey we are in a similar position and our clinic wanted to charge following a failed cycle. I've self referred to talking space plus and been granted 6 sessions on the nhs. Maybe worth a look x


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

My clinic offers it free of charge whether you are private or not. shame on yours for not doing so, that's disgusting. Treatment has been the most emotionally draining, stressful time of my life and its pretty vile to think a clinic wants to profit from that.

I would go back to your GP, there are other options other than CBT. I personally think that fertility treatment requires more of a talking therapy rather than the CBT approach as it's not a mental illness, its just a distressing and sad time. I have really benefitted from counselling so I would definitely chase it up with the GP.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I personally wouldn't touch counselling with a barge pole, but I believe you're right in saying that clinics are obliged to offer free counselling if you want it  My old clinic also charged £100 an hour, and tried to force me into doing it.  I guess they must have got a big commission!

If you are in a satellite clinic, it may be that your satellite charges for counselling but the hospital you're using does not.  That's worth checking too.  

It might also be worth checking your GP's website and seeing if there are any doctors in the practice who specialize in mental health.  Then maybe go and see one of them and see if they can refer you to someone better suited to your needs.

Best of luck finding the support that's right for you.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

It's really poor that your clinic doesn't offer free counselling. Saying that,  I've used the counselling service from 2 different IVF clinics, and found them both frustrating and unhelpful. Basically, if your infertility wasn't causing relationship issues, they didn't want to know. I later discovered that this is because they're often not properly trained counsellors, but IVF nurses.

There are lots of certified private counsellors who can deal with infertility, and who might also be able to help in a broader sense. Definitely start with the GP, and push the mental health aspect.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Does your workplace or company offer anything that you could use? Some have an occupational health dept with counsellors? Just wondered if there’s any other way of you accessing some helpful support?


----------

